# Jerry Goldsmith - Hypersleep (Alien) - mock-up



## alexballmusic (May 20, 2017)

As I just watched "Alien Covenant" this week, and noticed music from the original Alien interpolated into the soundtrack, I thought I'd have a go at re-recording a cue from Jerry Goldsmith's incredible score to "Alien".



Sounds used:
Strings: Spitfire Audio Chamber Strings & Albion
Brass: Cinesamples Cinebrass Core and Cinebrass PRO
Woodwinds: Spitfire Audio Symphonic Woodwinds & Orchestral Tools Symphonic Sphere
Percussion: Spitfire Audio Joby Burgess Percussion
Harps: Orchestral Tools Symphonic Sphere

FX: Mixed in using Waves Abbey Road Vinyl and Studio Classics, U-he Satin and T-Racks.


----------



## Grim_Universe (May 20, 2017)

Prelude to the Afternoon of an Alien. Great job


----------



## alexballmusic (May 20, 2017)

Grim_Universe said:


> Prelude to the Afternoon of an Alien. Great job



Can hear the Debussy in this score now you say it.


----------



## The Darris (May 20, 2017)

Still on the fence on whether I like this original theme or the one he ended up using in the original theatrical release. If I recall, Scott wasn't a big fan of this romanticized style for the main titles but preferred the more dark and sinister one. Goldsmith has some strong words on that in the extended interview he did for the DVD release back before he passed. Both his original and the theatrical score are among my favorite scores of all time. Great job on this by the way.


----------



## alexballmusic (May 20, 2017)

The Darris said:


> Still on the fence on whether I like this original theme or the one he ended up using in the original theatrical release. If I recall, Scott wasn't a big fan of this romanticized style for the main titles but preferred the more dark and sinister one. Goldsmith has some strong words on that in the extended interview he did for the DVD release back before he passed. Both his original and the theatrical score are among my favorite scores of all time. Great job on this by the way.



Yes, it's really interesting reading about the tension they had recording the score.

They had to rescore lots of it (including this cue I've mocked up in fact) and Scott chopped up and moved around the music he did use. Plus he put other music from the temp track into the final film, which really annoyed Goldsmith.

I like both styles and can see a logic to either approach.

It's funny that Horner and Cameron also had a tense time on Aliens and didn't work together again for a decade too!

Something about this franchise!


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 21, 2017)

If I remember correctly Horner had about a fortnight for the whole score, plus Cameron had a really hard time on the shoot and did not get on with the British Crew. At one stage he was at the point of shutting it down and take the production back to the States.

Creative differences plus a really short deadline can easily result in a pressure cooker environment.


----------



## alexballmusic (May 21, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> If I remember correctly Horner had about a fortnight for the whole score, plus Cameron had a really hard time on the shoot and did not get on with the British Crew. At one stage he was at the point of shutting it down and take the production back to the States.
> 
> Creative differences plus a really short deadline can easily result in a pressure cooker environment.



Yep. I heard him interviewed and there were times when the orchestra were sat in the studio and he hadn't finished cues for them to play. And yet his score is fantastic.

Goodness knows how he did it in two weeks!


----------



## Fer (May 21, 2017)

Awesome mockup of an awesome piece of music...also the harmony analysis is very helpful, thanks!


----------



## wbacer (May 21, 2017)

I listened to the other mockups on your site as well, and they all sounded amazing, nice work.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alexballmusic (May 22, 2017)

wbacer said:


> I listened to the other mockups on your site as well, and they all sounded amazing, nice work.
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks very much!


----------



## spaunsam7 (May 22, 2017)

Great Job!! Really like the sound of the woodwinds. How are you liking them in comparison to Cinewinds if you've tried them?


----------



## alexballmusic (May 22, 2017)

spaunsam7 said:


> Great Job!! Really like the sound of the woodwinds. How are you liking them in comparison to Cinewinds if you've tried them?



Thanks.

I've not got Cinewinds, I've just heard demos and mockups and didn't think they were as good as the Spitfire Woods, so went with Spitfire. Have you got Cinewinds?

I've got Cinebrass Core and Pro and really love that. Not perfect, but the basics are really well done. I used Cinebrass a fair bit in this mockup. The solo trumpet works well I think, even when it's exposed like that.


----------



## spaunsam7 (May 22, 2017)

Hey Alex! Yes I do, and I think they are pretty good but I love the tone you achieved here and definitely feel these woodwinds are superior to cinewinds so you made a great purchase choice imo. I totally agree about Cinebrass and also really liked how you used it and made it work so well here. My only problem with cinebrass is the lack of a vibrato control on the solo trumpet, and especially when I tried to mock up this section from River Wild (the section at 52:00) but other than that I truly love the sound of them.


----------



## alexballmusic (May 22, 2017)

spaunsam7 said:


> Hey Alex! Yes I do, and I think they are pretty good but I love the tone you achieved here and definitely feel these woodwinds are superior to cinewinds so you made a great purchase choice imo. I totally agree about Cinebrass though and also really liked how you used it and made it work so well here. My only problem with cinebrass is the lack of a vibrato control on the solo trumpet, and especially when I tried to mock up this section from River Wild but other than that I truly love the sound of them.




Yeah, the Spitfire Woods are probably their best library. The flutes and clarinets are crazy good. They just sit really well and sound really realistic.

Cinebrass - yeah, it's lacking detail. I wish there was vibrato too. I really want that mariachi style vib, but you just can't do it. Other libraries have it but I went with Cinebrass because the basic legato, shorts and longs are really great and that's what you need most of the time.

Have you posted your River Wild mock-up anywhere?


----------



## lux (May 22, 2017)

Cool work, enjoyed listening


----------



## David Story (May 22, 2017)

Tonal live orchestra for a monster movie. Sure, there's plenty of atonal fx in the first movie and the new one. The soulfulness of the live performance and grounding of keys make for a strong contrast.


----------



## AdamAlake (May 23, 2017)

Lovely. Did you use the score or transcribed by ear?


----------



## Mars (May 23, 2017)

The vintage sound of the strings is absolutely lovely ! 
It would have fooled my ears if I didn't knew it was a mockup.


----------



## alexballmusic (May 26, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


> Lovely. Did you use the score or transcribed by ear?



Used the score.


----------



## alexballmusic (May 26, 2017)

Mars said:


> The vintage sound of the strings is absolutely lovely !
> It would have fooled my ears if I didn't knew it was a mockup.



Abbey Road Vinyl and V series EQ by Waves. Really great plugins to make something sound retro.


----------



## wbacer (May 26, 2017)

alexballmusic said:


> Used the score.[/QUOTE
> Where did you find a copy of the score?


----------



## handz (May 26, 2017)

Really a great mockup of a great piece, thanx for the chord analysis


----------

